# Audio help: 2002 VW Passat (installing an aux input)



## jpredsox05 (Jun 14, 2005)

I have an '02 Passat and I want to install an aux input in my CD changer slot for my iPod. I've browsed stores like autotoys.com and I'm willing to invest the money needed, but I don't know whether or not my radio is single din or double din. How do I know whether or not it's a single or double din radio? Sorry if the question has been answered before.


----------



## sau1.8Tcisse (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Audio help: 2002 VW Passat (jpredsox05)*

single DIN refer to the common sized Head Units, double DIN refers to Head units double the size. 
Fred


----------



## jpredsox05 (Jun 14, 2005)

How do I know what is standard size or double size? I'll post a picture as soon as I can if that would help.


----------



## sau1.8Tcisse (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (jpredsox05)*

Here is what the double DIN looks like:
http://www.k9spud.com/vwcdpic/img/ddmonsoon.jpg
and what a single DIN would look like:
http://www.oemvalue.com/pics/f...t.jpg
Fred


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (sau1.8Tcisse)*


----------

